# YES!!! Star kidded with TWIN DOELINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

YAY!!!!:wahoo: Star kidded with TWIN :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap:

We've named one of them "Moonshine" (NOT after illegal beer drinking!!!), and the other "Setting Sun!"

Cob Cottage Moonshine, or Moon-Cou Blanc Doeling:

















Cob Cottage Setting Sun, or Sunny-Chamoisee Doeling:

























Now, aren't they THE CUTEST!!!!??!!

We will be retaining Moon too see how she turns out. :greengrin:

AND.....a picture of the PROUD MAMMA!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!*

Beautiful family!! :stars:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

awe.. so very cute!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!!!!  :hi5:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I love them!
Looks like Jasper is having some beautiful doelings this year!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What little sweetharts  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

So cute


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great looking kids, what a good mamma. Congratulations! I love alpines!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:stars: Congrats. Very cute kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Are they pure ALpine? They are so cute!! I love the black and white patterns.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats on getting :kidred: :kidred: 
I really love the mom as well.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Tabitha said:


> Are they pure ALpine? They are so cute!! I love the black and white patterns.


 Yes, they are!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the doelings!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, everybody! :hi5:   

We just disbudded them yesterday.  I hate too do that....It seems so mean....but it has too be done. :sigh:


----------

